# Uncle Reaver Wants You! To Join The Endless Hunt, that is.



## Reaver (Jun 15, 2012)

*HEY KIDS! 
IT'S YOUR FRIENDLY NEIGHBORHOOD REAVER.

*​*I'm here to encourage all of you wonderful folks to join the fun and adventure of Ravana's awesome role-playing thread: THE ENDLESS HUNT[SUP]tm[/SUP]: SEASON 3 located here: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/mac...hunt-season-3-snakes-why-did-have-snakes.html

It's a lot of fun to play and I guarantee that if you love to create cool characters and immerse them in a vast, highly detailed world where excitement and danger lurk around every corner, you'll have a blast!:dance:


So come on Mythic Scribes! Sign up now and prepare thyself for a great ride the likes of which you've never experienced in fantasy fiction. 

And hey...Maybe if you're lucky, your characters might even meet up with two of the greatest adventurers in the history of The Endless Hunt[SUP]tm[/SUP]: Reaver[SUP]tm[/SUP] and Ultimus Manimus[SUP]tm[/SUP].

So don't just sit there looking at all the other mindless chit-chat...SIGN UP TODAY!!!*


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 15, 2012)

Great Uncle Reaver, thanks for the invitation to join The Endless Hunt: Season 3!! It's time that I finally join something like that here in Mythic Scribes =)

Sounds great, so it's going to be full of snakes or what? I am fascinated by snakes!!! Can we send any of our original characters to this Endless Hunt??

I am already considering to use Silver or maybe Joan herself =)


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 15, 2012)

I already checked the rules... So we have to create characters according to the laws of that particular world- Sounds like fun!! I think that I will sign up =)


----------



## Reaver (Jun 15, 2012)

It's great to have you join, Sheila! You certainly can bring an original character into the hunt, and you get to give them skills and powers..for info on that, check out this great post by the incomparable *Legendary Sidekick*:

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/machiavel-ambition/2268-endless-hunt-info-thread-3.html#post47943


----------

